
Intel CEO sold all the stock he could after Intel learned of security bug - hvo
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/01/intel-ceos-sale-of-stock-just-before-security-bug-reveal-raises-questions/
======
redshirt
Motley Fool predicted something was up back in 19 December 2017 ->
[https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/12/19/intels-ceo-just-
so...](https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/12/19/intels-ceo-just-sold-a-lot-
of-stock.aspx)

